# Car rental on the west coast (USA)



## oivind_dahle (Apr 1, 2011)

If I wanna go by car along the west coast, where should I rent a car?

Hertz?


----------



## mhlee (Apr 1, 2011)

Check Dollar. In my experience, it's usually the cheapest. And for some reason, the Southwest Airlines website has cheaper prices than most other websites for Dollar.


----------



## Rotary (Apr 1, 2011)

Is Hotwire.com an option for you? I travel a lot, including the west coast, and I use them almost exclusively now. They only use the big boys - no Rent-A-Wrecks - and I've never been able to beat their rates on my own, even with supposed corporate discounts.


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 1, 2011)

For anything over a couple of days, I'd probably go with Enterprise:

http://www.enterprise.com/car_rental/deeplinkmap.do?bid=1096&xparm=losangeles-car-rental


----------



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2011)

when are you planning on coming out the the west coast? We need to hang out


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 1, 2011)

I get the best rates with Alamo.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks

This summer some friends of mine are going 
Im planning an in spring time next year. Start in Seattle, go to San F, and Los Angeles. Then to Las Vegas. 
Im just calculation cost atm. So I have no final plans yet 

I have planned to use 3-4 weeks


Jon: Sure 

Thanks everybody. Ill check some motel prises as well


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 2, 2011)

Check Enterprise Rent A Car, especially for longer term rentals.


----------

